# ASCE 7-05 required for breadth exam?



## GA Tech (Sep 29, 2008)

I purchased the ASCE 7-05 code while studying structural problems that constantly referenced this code (reinforced concrete design, etc.). In hindsight, I realized I was over-studying difficult problems b/c I am doing the Water Resources/Enviro depth exam.

I want to return the book b/c it was expensive and I don't think I'll need it for the structural problems in the morning session. Can anyone confirm this? If there's a chance I may need it in the morning, I'll probably hold on to it...but I don't reckon the structural problems will be that difficult (ie rebar design).

Thanks for any advice...

PS How about Transpo morning questions --&gt; Are there capacity problems that would necessitate using the Highway Capacity Manual?


----------



## Casey (Sep 29, 2008)

You won't need it for the morning exam... Might as well get your money back.


----------



## GA Tech (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Casey.

I wish I realized I wouldn't need to know how to design a reinforced beam for the morning exam BEFORE I spent a couple hours on each problem!

Off to the cash register....


----------

